#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf

## jaivinder

Download IELTS general training reading sample papers for IELTS exams. You can get ideas from these sample paper about exam pattern.  There are 7 pdfs attached for reading sections all. You can see answers of question in last page of the pdfs.

*Name of following pdf:

*1. General Training Reading sample task – Flow-chart completion

2. General Training Reading sample task – Identifying information

3. General Training Reading sample task – Matching features.

4. General Training Reading sample task – Matching headings

5. General Training Reading sample task – Sentence completion

6. General Training Reading sample task – Short-answer questions

7. General Training Reading sample task – Matching information





  Similar Threads: IELTS Academic and General Training FAQs Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

